# holidays



## jacob11 (Jul 10, 2012)

best place for couples in australia??????


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Byron bay, Barossa Valley, Kangaroo Island, Hamilton Island. 
Depends on what are you after? Tracking, beaches, relaxed town, mountains etc


----------



## peterteh333 (Jul 23, 2012)

Now is summer holiday in japan


----------

